# Sticky - Where can I find a list of HRC resorts and their abbreviations?



## taffy19

I see people posting abbreviations only but never mention once in their post what Hyatt resort it is.  I tried to look under the pink stickies too but do not see it there either.

This would be especially helpful to Newbies or people who never exchange like me but still like to know the name of the resort and where they are located.


----------



## bdh

The "official" Interval International 3 letter desigantions:

Hyatt Beach House: HYB
Hyatt Sunset Harbor: HSH
Hyatt Windward Pointe: HWP
Hyatt Siesta Key Beach: HYK
Hyatt Coconut Plantation: HCC
Hyatt Main Street Station: HMS
Hyatt Mountain Lodge: HBK
Hyatt Park Hyatt Beaver Creek: HRP
Hyatt Grand Aspen: HYA
Hyatt Highlands Inn: HYI
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge: HSL
Hyatt Northstar Lodge: HNS
Hyatt Pinon Pointe: HYN
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch: HYS
Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach: HKB
Hyatt Hacienda del Mar: HYP


----------



## taffy19

Thank you so much.    I hope that WalnutBaron will put this on a sticky at the top.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Great idea. I'll ask Brian if he can do that for us.


----------

